# Derpy Goat Game II



## MollyLue9

Woodhaven - what a wonderful game you started so long ago. I'm bringing it back because I just can't stop looking at those cute derpy goats. Can't wait to post a few of my own before the babies leave!


----------



## caprine crazy

Here's one! It's not really derpy it's more of caught at the wrong time. She was in the midst of going pee. LOL!


----------



## MollyLue9

caprine crazy said:


> Here's one! It's not really derpy it's more of caught at the wrong time. She was in the midst of going pee. LOL!


No, it's perfect :ROFL: it's like you went to take a pic before you realized she was peeing and then "ohhh" lol I saw it and smiled. Thanks . Gotta get some of the babies. urg


----------



## MollyLue9

I wonder if this golfcart seat will taste any.. BLEH!! Ptoo!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

a goat at a random park in new zealand, he looks so happy in the sun hahaha


----------



## goatgirl132

I hope this follows the category 
The storys more of a "derpy" than the pic









Twister one of my show wethers greeting me in the afternoon.
And yes that night he figured out how get this head all the was threw and yes he did get stuck


----------



## milkmaid

Notice anything odd?


----------



## goatgirl132

Besides the fact the goats growing a chicken out of it butt? Not really.
but you should really get that checked out.


----------



## milkmaid

:laugh:
Look on BOTH sides of the goat...very carefully.


----------



## MicFen

Every time I try to halter him this is what Bucky does.... Acts like his whole world is coming to an end...


----------



## goatgirl132

MicFen said:


> Every time I try to halter him this is what Bucky does.... Acts like his whole world is coming to an end...


He's too cute!!


----------



## Used2bmimi

milkmaid said:


> :laugh:
> Look on BOTH sides of the goat...very carefully.


Now that is a LONG necked chicken!


----------



## goatgirl132

Woah.....


----------



## KymberLeAnn

I have a photo-bomber!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

I have lots of goat derps.

















A picture I took with a squish effect xD


----------

